# Amazon natives



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wild... I had no idea that this went on down there... did a little research on it though... and found it to be very true.
This video shows "One that got away," but it's a custom down there to bury unwanted children alive.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Um, wow...


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy shiet!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm a bit speechless right now. I fear that will haunt me for awhile. 
Man...other cultures....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Haunt you? My friend showed be a few vids from charonboat.com that stuff scarred me for life


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's an interesting story...

In 1995, a woman from the Suruwaha gave birth to Hakani. Hakani means smile and she was a little girl full of bright smiles and laughter. During the first two years of her life, however, she did not develop the ability to speak or walk causing her tribe to put pressure on her parents to kill her. Hakani?s parents chose to escape this pressure and killed themselves leaving behind Hakani and four other orphaned children.

The responsibility to kill Hakani now fell to her oldest brother. He took his sister a short distance from the communal hut and buried her, still alive, in a shallow grave. Hakani?s muffled cries continued as she lay buried in the makeshift grave.

Many children?s cries continue for hours until a deep silence descends but for Hakani the deep silence never came. Someone heard her crying, saved her from her shallow grave and placed her into the hands of her grandfather, who took her into his hammock. As the oldest member of the family, however, he knew what traditional practice demanded he do.

Hakani?s grandfather took his bow and arrow and shot Hakani. His arrow missed her heart piercing her shoulder. Immediately guilt overcame him and he ate the poison root in an attempt to take his own life. For Hakani the deep silence had still not descended she had survived yet again.

From that day on, at two and a half years of age, Hakani lived as an outcast. For three years she survived on rain water, bark, leaves, and insects and occasionally scraps of food one of her brothers smuggled to her. Along with this gross neglect she was physically and emotionally abused. Children burned her legs because she could not walk, and laughed when she cried. When others walked by they shouted ?Why are you still alive?? ?You have no soul!? ?Why don?t you just die??

Over time Hakani lost her bright smile and all other facial expression. Her situation grew increasingly worse and yet for Hakani the deep silence did not descend. Eventually her brother, Bibi, rescued her carrying her to the home of a YWAM missionary couple who had been working for 20 years with the Suruwaha Indians in the Amazon Basin.

The missionaries knew Hakani was weak and very ill. At five and a half years of age; she weighed 15 pounds (7kg) and was 27 inches long (69cm). The couple began to care for Hakani as if she was their own child, but it was hard. She responded to nothing, had no facial expressions, no emotion, and would scream and cry when touched because she had gone for so long without physical contact.

The missionaries cared for Hakani in the Amazon Basin, but they knew if they did not get medical treatment she would die. In time they received permission to take Hakani out of the jungle. Within six months of receiving love, care and medical attention Hakani had begun to walk, started to talk, and her bright smile returned to her face. After a year she was double her weight and size. Today Hakani is twelve years old and with a bright laughing smile she dances, sings and loves art. Her voice today is a voice for life.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

wow. thanks for sharing, never knew this either


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Holt sh*t. Hope she doesnt remember her childhood.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats pretty fooked up, it was quite touching, nice ending though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sick sh*t


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


i watch taboo every week love it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

messed up.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

WOW, that charonboat is CRAZY...just saw that for the first time...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lyle said:


> WOW, that charonboat is CRAZY...just saw that for the first time...


same


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Alright, sh*t.

I didn't wanna, but now I have to go check that Charonboat thing out.

Jeez!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Alright, sh*t.
> 
> I didn't wanna, but now I have to go check that Charonboat thing out.
> 
> Jeez!


I wouldn't


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I did.

I've seen worse, but that doesn't mean that I really needed to see it again.

Back in the 80s there was this one movie out... can't remember the name... it was just a bunch of accident scenes and stuff...
Tons of people rented it and raved about it... to me... it was merely a downer.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I did.
> 
> I've seen worse, but that doesn't mean that I really needed to see it again.
> 
> ...


Faces of Death


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I did.
> 
> I've seen worse, but that doesn't mean that I really needed to see it again.
> 
> ...


Faces of Death
[/quote]

Yeah, that's the one!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's why the Christian Missionaries are there. To preach the Gospel and stop the killings of innocent.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> That's why the Christian Missionaries are there. To preach the Gospel and stop the killings of innocent.


Oh yeah... let's bring in the christians to end the killings of the innocent!

That's like putting out a fire with gasoline and a blowtorch!
(No single organization in history is more responsible for the deaths of the innocent than christians... but that's another topic... one that I'm quite sick of at this point here on P-Fury.)

Anywho... yeah, the burying of the kids is a bizarre practice.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Whats the difference when an American aborts a baby?

Oh yeah, outta sight, outta mind. When you have to watch, its disgusting.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> That's why the Christian Missionaries are there. To preach the Gospel and stop the killings of innocent.


Oh yeah... let's bring in the christians to end the killings of the innocent!

That's like putting out a fire with gasoline and a blowtorch!
(No single organization in history is more responsible for the deaths of the innocent than christians... but that's another topic... one that I'm quite sick of at this point here on P-Fury.)

Anywho... yeah, the burying of the kids is a bizarre practice.
[/quote]
Your story, your post. Of course you'd find something negative that came out of something good from Christians.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> That's why the Christian Missionaries are there. To preach the Gospel and stop the killings of innocent.


Oh yeah... let's bring in the christians to end the killings of the innocent!

That's like putting out a fire with gasoline and a blowtorch!
(No single organization in history is more responsible for the deaths of the innocent than christians... but that's another topic... one that I'm quite sick of at this point here on P-Fury.)

Anywho... yeah, the burying of the kids is a bizarre practice.
[/quote]

Hmmm, the Chinese, Germans and Russians come to mind. Thanks for playing tho...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

That site is sick..


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> Haunt you? My friend showed be a few vids from charonboat.com that stuff scarred me for life


WOW







thats freaky stuff


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rchan11 said:


> That's why the Christian Missionaries are there. To preach the Gospel and stop the killings of innocent.


Oh yeah... let's bring in the christians to end the killings of the innocent!

That's like putting out a fire with gasoline and a blowtorch!
(No single organization in history is more responsible for the deaths of the innocent than christians... but that's another topic... one that I'm quite sick of at this point here on P-Fury.)

Anywho... yeah, the burying of the kids is a bizarre practice.
[/quote]
Your story, your post. Of course you'd find something negative that came out of something good from Christians.
[/quote]

Of course you would say something good about the christians.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> That's why the Christian Missionaries are there. To preach the Gospel and stop the killings of innocent.


Oh yeah... let's bring in the christians to end the killings of the innocent!

That's like putting out a fire with gasoline and a blowtorch!
(No single organization in history is more responsible for the deaths of the innocent than christians... but that's another topic... one that I'm quite sick of at this point here on P-Fury.)

Anywho... yeah, the burying of the kids is a bizarre practice.
[/quote]
Your story, your post. Of course you'd find something negative that came out of something good from Christians.
[/quote]

Of course you would say something good about the christians.
[/quote]


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


Taboo? Are you kidding me? Taboo is piercing your vag, or getting a tattoo across your face. Taboo is same sex parties or some underground vampire cult. Burying children alive is more like murder and unecessary suffering! Taboo? I know evil when I see it. Tradition or not doesn't mean something is right and I just dont understand. They're burying kids...ALIVE! Lets save taboo for the teenage goth suburbanite whose having a rough bout with his parents and keep the child burying jungle monkeys in their place as sub-human.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Its a trib, they have thier own though of mind and own laws. I hate to see it happen but there is nothing we can do unless someone wants to go there and try to change their minds.

video is sad the girlfriend wouldnt watch it.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


Taboo? Are you kidding me? Taboo is piercing your vag, or getting a tattoo across your face. Taboo is same sex parties or some underground vampire cult. Burying children alive is more like murder and unecessary suffering! Taboo? I know evil when I see it. Tradition or not doesn't mean something is right and I just dont understand. They're burying kids...ALIVE! Lets save taboo for the teenage goth suburbanite whose having a rough bout with his parents and keep the child burying jungle monkeys in their place as sub-human.
[/quote]

It's really messed up and really really sad and an absolutely awful practice, but they aren't doing it just for the heck of it. I'm sure in an Amazonian tribe like that food and shelter and care is hard to come by. That one more mouth they have to feed may make the whole tribe suffer because they don't have the resources to care for it. If their population just grew and grew and grew they would be unable to sustain themselves. That is the only reason that population is booming today, because of western technological and agricultural advances. These amazonian tribes don't have that, and must resort to an incredibly disgusting and cruel form of population control.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's bad enough that they kill the kids... but to bury alive?
That's going a little far if ya ask me.
I wonder what their reasons are for that.

Maybe in their ignorant little spear-chuckin' minds they believe that they aren't really killing the kids... that "The Earth God" is if they bury them while they are still alive.

Who knows.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

An abortion is much different then burying a 8 year old alive! IMO


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> It's bad enough that they kill the kids... but to bury alive?
> That's going a little far if ya ask me.
> I wonder what their reasons are for that.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Ya, like throwing people out from boats ''it's not I that kills you but the sea''


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

-


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

need_redz said:


> -


Interesting comment!
I'm gonna have to mull this concept over in my mind for quite some time in order'n so as to digest it!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> -


Interesting comment!
I'm gonna have to mull this concept over in my mind for quite some time in order'n so as to digest it!
[/quote]
Take your time... get back at me when your ready.
if there's hazy confusion, I'll make time to elaborate.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cruel f*ckers


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> An abortion is much different then burying a 8 year old alive! IMO


not really. Getting rid of unwanted kids...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

need_redz said:


> -


Interesting comment!
I'm gonna have to mull this concept over in my mind for quite some time in order'n so as to digest it!
[/quote]
Take your time... get back at me when your ready.
if there's hazy confusion, I'll make time to elaborate.
[/quote]

Thanks man... still workin' on it...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, it's not like civilized nations would just throw live babies in dumpsters or leave them in bus station bathrooms.

Seriously, some of you are acting like it's a common practice in that tribe. Use some logic. If it were a common occurence, wouldn't they have gone extinct by now? It's a Christian website that wants to make the practice seem prevelant to foster their own agenda.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Yeah, it's not like civilized nations would just throw live babies in dumpsters or leave them in bus station bathrooms.
> 
> Seriously, some of you are acting like it's a common practice in that tribe. Use some logic. If it were a common occurence, wouldn't they have gone extinct by now? It's a Christian website that wants to make the practice seem prevelant to foster their own agenda.


Damn christians... first with the flood, then with the killing of the Egyptian babies... then with the holy wars, then with the correcting of the American Indians from their respect for the Earth... now this!

Will their madness never stop?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Its interesting how the child just lays in the pit and accepts his fate.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

thats just messed up.. Abortion or burying anyone alive... It's still murder IMO.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


Taboo? Are you kidding me? Taboo is piercing your vag, or getting a tattoo across your face. Taboo is same sex parties or some underground vampire cult. Burying children alive is more like murder and unecessary suffering! Taboo? I know evil when I see it. Tradition or not doesn't mean something is right and I just dont understand. They're burying kids...ALIVE! Lets save taboo for the teenage goth suburbanite whose having a rough bout with his parents and keep the child burying jungle monkeys in their place as sub-human.
[/quote]

Just like i told Ocellatus. This government has been killing INNOCENT woman AND children for years.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm tired of this mindless rambling about Christians. You guys are clueless as to what is a Christian. Christian=follower of Christ or Christ like. Anyone can call themselves Christians, if they don't follow the teaching of Christ, they're an impostor.

Real Christians have done more good to this earth then anyone. They operate rescue missions, shelters, food banks, etc. The founded the modern day hospital system. Organizations such as Red Cross, Salvation Army, Baptist men rescue mission, etc are founded by Christians. Mother Teresa established and ran India's orphanages.

I'll challenge any of you to show me that Christ taught anything other then to love one and another and to give sacrificially. Christ prayed and asked for forgiveness of those who crucified Him. Stephen prayed for those who stoned him to death and there are countless examples like that in the New Testament.

Show me from the New Testament where Christ taught about violence. Provide with name of book, chapter and verse.

Let me remind you that as follower of Christ, I go by the New Testament. The Jews follow the Old Testament.

Now is the time to put up or shut up. If you can't quote any scriptures by Christ, don't even bother to explain it away, you're clueless.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> I'm tired of this mindless rambling about Christians. You guys are clueless as to what is a Christian. Christian=follower of Christ or Christ like. Anyone can call themselves Christians, if they don't follow the teaching of Christ, they're an impostor.
> 
> Real Christians have done more good to this earth then anyone. They operate rescue missions, shelters, food banks, etc. The founded the modern day hospital system. Organizations such as Red Cross, Salvation Army, Baptist men rescue mission, etc are founded by Christians. Mother Teresa established and ran India's orphanages.
> 
> ...


other than the whole thing about non-believers being cast into eternal damnation and tortured for eternity, it is pretty peaceful. it's not like qu'ran violent where it blatantly says to go kill infidels, but revelations isn't exactly the happiest book i've ever read.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> I'm tired of this mindless rambling about Christians. You guys are clueless as to what is a Christian. Christian=follower of Christ or Christ like. Anyone can call themselves Christians, if they don't follow the teaching of Christ, they're an impostor.
> 
> Real Christians have done more good to this earth then anyone. They operate rescue missions, shelters, food banks, etc. The founded the modern day hospital system. Organizations such as Red Cross, Salvation Army, Baptist men rescue mission, etc are founded by Christians. Mother Teresa established and ran India's orphanages.
> 
> ...


rchan11 is ABSOLUTELY right. You MUST be a disciple of Christ to even take the name of a christian. Nowadays, the word is tossed around like a hot potatoe. Its a way of life people. You should try it sometime. I do NOT claim to be a christian on this day. However, i used to be a christian for at least 7yrs of my life (age was 31-37). Its VERY hard to live that lifestyle. GOD willing, i will return to his kingdom before its too late. I STRONGLY encourage EVERYONE to do the same. Especially those whom are family and friends that i love and care for. That includes YOU people here. Repentance is a decision people, a decision. Its NOT something you do once. It can be MANY times any given day. rchan11, ill humbly ask that you and your brothers pray with conviction for a lost brother that needs to get right with GOD once again. Ill greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

baddfish said:


> Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


Taboo? Are you kidding me? Taboo is piercing your vag, or getting a tattoo across your face. Taboo is same sex parties or some underground vampire cult. Burying children alive is more like murder and unecessary suffering! Taboo? I know evil when I see it. Tradition or not doesn't mean something is right and I just dont understand. They're burying kids...ALIVE! Lets save taboo for the teenage goth suburbanite whose having a rough bout with his parents and keep the child burying jungle monkeys in their place as sub-human.
[/quote]

Just like i told Ocellatus. This government has been killing INNOCENT woman AND children for years.








[/quote]

That is Ocellatus that you quoted the second time. "Just like I told you, earlier in this post..."


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

You lost me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


If it was perfectly acceptable the child wouldn't have been saved.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

baddfish said:


> ill humbly ask that you and your brothers pray with conviction for a lost brother that needs to get right with GOD once again. Ill greatly appreciate it.:nod:


My friend, we all need each others prayers. Pls pray for me also.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Rchan11, i coudlnt agree with you more.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

TobiasRieper said:


> Rchan11, i coudlnt agree with you more.


I'm glad there are still good people like you on this forum that can see the truth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not a good person because I don't pray


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I'm not a good person because I don't pray


None of us are good even we do pray.
Romans 3:10 "As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one:"
Our righteousness is in Christ.
1Corithians 1:30 "But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption:"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> I'm not a good person because I don't pray


None of us are good even we do pray.
Romans 3:10 "As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one:"
Our righteousness is in Christ.
1Corithians 1:30 "But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption:"
[/quote]

You're right, according to the bible, everybody's a piece of sh*t.

That's why according to that best selling novel... 'god' kills so many of his horrible children by flooding entire countries- killing every man, woman and child.
Hell of a god, isn't he?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He is a wonderful God.

John 3:16
For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

God gave them 120 yrs to repent which they refused to in the flood. God is a just and righteous God.

Isiah 1:18 "Come now, and let us reason together, saith the LORD: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool."

Hebrews 10:16-17 "This is the covenant that I will make with them after those days, saith the Lord, I will put my laws into their hearts, and in their minds will I write them;
*And their sins and iniquities will I remember no more*.

I'm sure you blame the Judges and Police Officers for enforcing the law. What logic!!!

You're His child when you are in His family, otherwise He is your Creator and you're His creature.

Go ahead and keep on rejecting Him. You'll have no excuse just like those in the flood.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

In ancient Peru they cut out a heart after defeat in a soccer game....nice huh







(they had to kick a ball thru a hole so not soccer like it's today.......)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Just another example of what may be taboo for one culture may be perfectly acceptable in another.


Taboo? Are you kidding me? Taboo is piercing your vag, or getting a tattoo across your face. Taboo is same sex parties or some underground vampire cult. Burying children alive is more like murder and unecessary suffering! Taboo? I know evil when I see it. Tradition or not doesn't mean something is right and I just dont understand. They're burying kids...ALIVE! Lets save taboo for the teenage goth suburbanite whose having a rough bout with his parents and keep the child burying jungle monkeys in their place as sub-human.
[/quote]

It's really messed up and really really sad and an absolutely awful practice, but they aren't doing it just for the heck of it. I'm sure in an Amazonian tribe like that* food and shelter and care is hard to come by. That one more mouth they have to feed may make the whole tribe suffer* because they don't have the resources to care for it. If their population just grew and grew and grew they would be unable to sustain themselves. That is the only reason that population is booming today, because of western technological and agricultural advances. These amazonian tribes don't have that, and must resort to an incredibly disgusting and cruel form of population control.
[/quote]

Nice assumption. Even if that were the case, inexcusable!!!!! Children are the reason men should suffer and sacrifice. The REAL reason is posted below. Has nothing to do with food my friend, just a warped view of reality...

_Babies born into some Indian tribes in the Amazon are being buried alive, a practice that is being covered up by the Brazilian authorities out of respect for tribal culture.

The tradition is based on beliefs that babies with any sort of physical defect have no souls and that others, such as twins or triplets, are also "cursed".

Infanticide has claimed the lives of dozens of babies each year, say campaigners fighting to end the practice.

Babies who are girls, who have some disability or who have unmarried mothers are all in danger of an early death in a shallow grave in the rainforest. Others are suffocated with leaves, poisoned or simply abandoned in the jungle._

Information from here


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

And badfish, only a truly ignorant and stupid liberal like you can actually watch a video of a child being buried alive for the sake of primitive practices somewhere deep in the Amazon and actually compare this isolated incident to American politics. Get your head out of your ass, step down from you high horse and go build a house in the mountains somewhere and preach your bullshit nonsense to the trees. No one cares here.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Boobah said:


> other than the whole thing about non-believers being cast into eternal damnation and tortured for eternity, it is pretty peaceful.


That's in the book of Revelation which takes place in the future. All God wants us to do is to place our faith in Christ. Heaven and salvation is free, paid in full by Christ on the cross. God wants us to love one and another and to love Him. God is a just God and sin must be punished or else He is not God. If you reject His free gift, then you'll have no excuse and deserve Hell.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> other than the whole thing about non-believers being cast into eternal damnation and tortured for eternity, it is pretty peaceful.


That's in the book of Revelation which takes place in the future. All God wants us to do is to place our faith in Christ. Heaven and salvation is free, paid in full by Christ on the cross. God wants us to love one and another and to love Him. God is a just God and sin must be punished or else He is not God. If you reject His free gift, then you'll have no excuse and deserve Hell.
[/quote]

Wow.
This level of ignorance still existing in society is absolutely absurd.

But hey... "God loves you! Just be sure you love him back... or you'll burn in hell for eternity!"
That's some lovin' god ya got there kid!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> other than the whole thing about non-believers being cast into eternal damnation and tortured for eternity, it is pretty peaceful.


That's in the book of Revelation which takes place in the future. All God wants us to do is to place our faith in Christ. Heaven and salvation is free, paid in full by Christ on the cross. God wants us to love one and another and to love Him. God is a just God and sin must be punished or else He is not God. If you reject His free gift, then you'll have no excuse and deserve Hell.
[/quote]

Wow.
This level of ignorance still existing in society is absolutely absurd.

But hey... "God loves you! Just be sure you love him back... or you'll burn in hell for eternity!"
That's some lovin' god ya got there kid!








[/quote]

Absurd? I or the Bible *never* said if you don't love God you go to Hell. Heaven is a free gift. When you're in Him, then you'd love like God.

When you find "love" is something that to despise, I pity you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

whatever dude... you keep believin' in that pile of garbage.
Keep your bible thumpin' bullshit outta my thread though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> whatever dude... you keep believin' in that pile of garbage.
> Keep your bible thumpin' bullshit outta my thread though.


agreed. he ruined this thread with his Bible bullshit.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ICEE said:


> whatever dude... you keep believin' in that pile of garbage.
> Keep your bible thumpin' bullshit outta my thread though.


agreed. he ruined this thread with his Bible bullshit.








[/quote]
Why don't you go to page 1 and see who posted the heart warming story of missionaries rescuing the little girl. You call that bull***t? How heartless!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> whatever dude... you keep believin' in that pile of garbage.
> Keep your bible thumpin' bullshit outta my thread though.


What a sack of sh*t.

The 1st Amendment is a good thing

NOW STFU


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rchan11 said:


> whatever dude... you keep believin' in that pile of garbage.
> Keep your bible thumpin' bullshit outta my thread though.


agreed. he ruined this thread with his Bible bullshit.








[/quote]
Why don't you go to page 1 and see who posted the heart warming story of missionaries rescuing the little girl. You call that bull***t? How heartless!
[/quote]

how heartless









f*ck u


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ICEE said:


> whatever dude... you keep believin' in that pile of garbage.
> Keep your bible thumpin' bullshit outta my thread though.


agreed. he ruined this thread with his Bible bullshit.









[/quote]
Why don't you go to page 1 and see who posted the heart warming story of missionaries rescuing the little girl. You call that bull***t? How heartless!
[/quote]

how heartless









f*ck u
[/quote]

Matthew 5:44 "But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont really understand what the big deal is if he's religious and pertains the events in the video to his God. I understand the distaste for bible beaters, but I hardly see what he's doing as that. Personally, I feel his religion is a good and just thing. It's the complete opposite of religion that we see being practiced by these sub-humans. Its superstition and voodoo style practices that we see here.

A young child is born with a birth defect. Or has a twin. It's a bad sign for the tribe so they bury them under earth alive and do away with them in almost an emotionless manner. Whether you think it's just a difference in culture or not is irrelevant. Murder is murder, and a child knows no importance of culture or practice. No need to ceremony or tribe. All a child knows is mom, dad, happy, sad...

Humans traditionally, no matter HOW different we may be in any regard hold one thing in common. The love and sacrifice for our future blood line. We love our children all the same no matter our ideals, morals or anything else. To see the video I saw on these animals burying their children alive as if they are bags of trash and not shed a tear or questions the act is like watching a guinea pig mindlessly eat one of her babies. In short, these are not humans. They look like us, walk and appear like us, but to hold a child in such an expendable regard is NOT a human quality. Any culture who discards their young is doomed eventually, for it is the young who shape the future.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> And badfish, only a truly ignorant and stupid liberal like you can actually watch a video of a child being buried alive for the sake of primitive practices somewhere deep in the Amazon and actually compare this isolated incident to American politics. Get your head out of your ass, step down from you high horse and go build a house in the mountains somewhere and preach your bullshit nonsense to the trees. No one cares here.


Sorry kid. Truth hurts sometimes doesn't it? I wont call you STUPID or BLIND anymore. If the shoe fits, WEAR IT! YOUR people are the WORST in this world when they can continually kill innocent people for the sake of greed. Then people like YOU back them up. Well, i cant hold it in any longer. You are stupid and pathetic. Burying someone alive is NO worse than burning and dropping bombs on innocent people. But, because you live here, you think that makes it right? F*CKING DOUSHBAG! Cant wait until the sh*t hits your home. Believe it chump because its coming. Dont run because you cant hide from the wrath that heads your way. Drop to your knees and BEG for mercy. Just like i need to do. Have a great day my friend!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya know... what really gets me is all these idiots who believe in god walk around quoting Matthew this, Luke that... and it's supposed to be so nice.
_"Aww... they're quoting the bible! What a GOOD person!"_

Then an atheist comes along and shares his/her views and they're a terrible person.
I do believe that some dumbfuck on this thread even referred to me as _"A piece of sh*t."_

Interesting stuff.

Anywho... hey, so how 'bout those natives burying their children alive? Isn't that wild?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Ya know... what really gets me is all these idiots who believe in god walk around quoting Matthew this, Luke that... and it's supposed to be so nice.
> _"Aww... they're quoting the bible! What a GOOD person!"_
> 
> Then an atheist comes along and shares his/her views and they're a terrible person.


I'm not merely quoting scriptures my friend. That's what is in my heart, what I practice. If we are sitting here face to face, I'd buy you lunch and have a friendly chat with you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Ya know... what really gets me is all these idiots who believe in god walk around quoting Matthew this, Luke that... and it's supposed to be so nice.
> _"Aww... they're quoting the bible! What a GOOD person!"_
> 
> Then an atheist comes along and shares his/her views and they're a terrible person.


I'm not merely quoting scriptures my friend. That's what is in my heart, what I practice. If we are sitting here face to face, I'd buy you lunch and have a friendly chat with you.
[/quote]

And that would be awesome!
(You KNOW I'd order the most expensive lunch they had...)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> And that would be awesome!
> (You KNOW I'd order the most expensive lunch they had...):laugh:


That's ok, my treat.









Seriously, if you ever visit the DFW area, let me know and we'll get together.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Ya know... what really gets me is all these idiots who believe in god walk around quoting Matthew this, Luke that... and it's supposed to be so nice.
> _"Aww... they're quoting the bible! What a GOOD person!"_
> 
> Then an atheist comes along and shares his/her views and they're a terrible person.
> ...


I see it a bit differently. It seems like you attacked Christianity and Christians, and they were trying to correct you with their viewpoint. I think Exodus was calling your calling to an end of Christian comments the sack of sh*t, not you personally. It seems like alternative viewpoints are welcomed on this forum, but only if they're not militantly spouted as gospel (probably a terrible choice of words in this discussion, but I'll live with that). I think the majority would be wise to remember that last sentence as well. Forcing your viewpoints on other people is not going to work--calmly stating them and then rationally debating them instead of acting like a poker player on tilt is going to win people over or at least gain their respect for you as a person.

I think both sides are feeling a bit persecuted now, the Christians and the atheists. Is this a good place to stop, or would you gentlemen care to continue?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Ya know... what really gets me is all these idiots who believe in god walk around quoting Matthew this, Luke that... and it's supposed to be so nice.
> _"Aww... they're quoting the bible! What a GOOD person!"_
> 
> Then an atheist comes along and shares his/her views and they're a terrible person.
> ...


I see it a bit differently. It seems like you attacked Christianity and Christians, and they were trying to correct you with their viewpoint. I think Exodus was calling your calling to an end of Christian comments the sack of sh*t, not you personally. It seems like alternative viewpoints are welcomed on this forum, but only if they're not militantly spouted as gospel (probably a terrible choice of words in this discussion, but I'll live with that). I think the majority would be wise to remember that last sentence as well. Forcing your viewpoints on other people is not going to work--calmly stating them and then rationally debating them instead of acting like a poker player on tilt is going to win people over or at least gain their respect for you as a person.

I think both sides are feeling a bit persecuted now, the Christians and the atheists. Is this a good place to stop, or would you gentlemen care to continue?
[/quote]

Yeah, both christians and Atheists probably are both feeling a little persecuted.
Personally, I'm so sick of debating the topic I could puke.
It never goes well... and is impossible to "Win."

Good place to stop, agreed!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> That's ok, my treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why, though I don't agree with you, I have respect for you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> That's ok, my treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why, though I don't agree with you, I have respect for you.
[/quote]

X2


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> That's ok, my treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why, though I don't agree with you, I have respect for you.
[/quote]

X2
[/quote]
Thank you for your kind words!








The respect is mutual.


----------

